# Greetings from Indiana!



## J_Villarreal (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello my name is Joe Villarreal, and while I have lots of family in Texas, this Brother FC hails from the land of Hoosiers, otherwise known as Indiana. I have spent the last few nights reading post after post on this site and I'm totally hooked.

I'm being raised in 8 days and can't even put into words the excitement and pride I feel in my heart at this moment!  

I look forward to seeing you all out and about on this site.

Fraternally,

-Joe


----------



## KSigMason (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome aboard.  Congratulations on your journey and I hope you enjoy being Raised.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome to the site Brother!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 10, 2012)

Good to see things going well in the Hoosier State.  Enjoy your travels brother.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## JTM (Feb 15, 2012)

welcome to the boards


----------



## poppatattoo (Feb 16, 2012)

Where in Indiana are you from? Live in Texas now but  moved from Fishers.  Good luck being raised.


----------



## J_Villarreal (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the kind welcome my Brothers!

I know where Fishers is.  I go to Indianapolis often and find myself in Fishers for supper now and then.  I live up north in LaPorte.  It's right off the lake and about 45 minutes west of South Bend.


----------



## Andrewsmith8504 (Sep 12, 2017)

Raised so quickly, congrats... my mentor would not let me increase from EA to FC for 3 months. I come from a small lodge in Jonesboro Indiana, and my mentor wanted me to hold the lower positions for several months and recite the obligation forwards and backwards. I truly felt like an operative mason working under a master, he only let me do so much and built me up slowly to MM. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 12, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. I'm directly to the south of you...Louisville Ky.


----------



## WX2CIB (Sep 12, 2017)

Greetings 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

